# hmm... serial killer aquarium shop owner



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.tiff.net/filmsandschedules/tiff/2010/coldfish


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, loosely based on your experiences Harold?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris S said:


> lol, loosely based on your experiences Harold?


Wait wait wait...

I think I saw somewhere that:
1. h_s = Menagerie

and Harold = manager at Menagerie

Are they the same Harold or is someone playing a cruel joke on me?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

h_s *is* Harold from the Menagerie


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

This sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

subtitles??


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

h_s said:


> http://www.tiff.net/filmsandschedules/tiff/2010/coldfish


Are you trying to tell us something Harold...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You really will sleep with the fishes....


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> subtitles??


I believe so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Are you trying to tell us something Harold...


Dexter of the fish world!... me ... nah.. I take out my murderous intentions with music.


----------

